# Preseason NIT



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

*Preseason NIT schedule*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*First Round*

Monday, Nov. 18
Penn State at North Carolina, 7 p.m.
Columbia at Rutgers, 7 p.m.
St. Peter's at Xavier, 7:30 p.m.
Eastern Ill at Boise St, 9:30 p.m.
Boston University at Stanford, 10:30 p.m.

Tuesday, Nov. 19
Louisiana Tech at Florida, 7 p.m.
Wagner at NC Greensboro, 7 p.m.
Holy Cross at Kansas, 9 p.m.

*Second Round (at campus sites)*

Wednesday, Nov. 20
Penn State/North Carolina winner vs Columbia/Rutgers winner, 7 p.m.
Boston University/Stanford winner vs St. Peter's/Xavier winner, 10:30 p.m.

Thursday, Nov. 21
Eastern Illinois/Boise State winner vs Louisiana Tech/Florida winner, TBA

Friday, Nov. 22
Holy Cross/Kansas winner vs. Wagner/NC Greensboro winner, 7 p.m.

*Semifinals/Final*
at Madison Square Garden, New York
Semifinals: Wednesday, Nov. 27
Final: Friday, Nov. 29, 9:30 p.m.
*all times ET


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dont be surprised if Rutgers knocks off UNC. Rutgers won 18 games last year and returns almost everyone and added a couple good recruits.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> *Preseason NIT schedule*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


The Final Four of the Preseaon NIT, I think it will be UNC/Stanford and Florida/Kansas.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Man, I hope not. I want to see some upsets.

I'll go...

Round 1:

UNC defeats Penn State
Rutgers defeats Columbia
Xavier defeats St Peter's
Boise State defeats Eastern Illinois
Stanford defeats Boston U
Florida defeats LA Tech
NC Greensboro defeats Wagner
Kansas defeats Holy Cross

Round 2:

Rutgers defeats UNC
Xavier defeats Stanford
Florida defeats Boise State
Kansas defeats NC Greensboro

Winner:

Kansas, but I'd really like to see some upsets!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

There have been some blow outs on the first night of games. The best game on the first night was the Stanford and Boston College. I am looking forward to the Stanford/Xavier game.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Also let this be the offical General Discussion NIT thread.


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

*UNC fresh*

UNC played with a ton of energy last night, led by their 3 freshman. I would like to see them go deep in the tourney just so I can watch them play a couple more times. McCant's is stud, and will be better than Forte.


----------



## natexuk (Nov 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> There have been some blow outs on the first night of games. The best game on the first night was the Stanford and Boston College. I am looking forward to the Stanford/Xavier game.


After watching Xavier and then Stanford last night, it is clear that Xavier is a far superior team to Stanford. Xavier has a POY candidate in David West and another All-American candidate in Romain Sato. Both of these guys are future first-rounders. 

Xavier is tough, quick, athletic, and they play great defense. I expect Xavier to win rather easily, although playing two days later and after flying 2,500 miles out west might have an impact.

The Cardinals might keep it close for a while, but I predict Xavier wins this one by 15.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Florida is doing a decent good job beating up on LaTech with really only 8 heathly bodies.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Couple very good games for UF and KU for the first round. Kansas played very well. Kind of slacking beginning of the game, but very solid game. 

Next round, I think the best games will be UNC/Rutgers and Xavier/Stanford games.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Tonight's games*

Florida

- Walsh is a stud. He's doesn't blow you away, but he's efficient and relentless. I actually thought Dukie V's comment about Walsh being able to score in multiple ways was right on the money. Just think, he barely would have seen the court tonight if James White hadn't quit the team.

- Roberson looks a little overrated to me. He doesn't seem to fit Donovan's high-intensity, full court pressure style. Numerous times he didn't put full effort into his traps. He also shot a bit too much. Stil, he obviously has a nice stroke and knows how to score in the lane.

- I was hoping to see a bit more out of David Lee tonight. He had a really nice jump hook with his off hand, but didn't get many other chances. Perhaps he's more of a guy who will just blend in and do the little things. Not exactly what you expected from a McD's All-American. 

- I don't know what to say about Boggan. He looked really bad and really good all at the same time. 

Kansas

- Hinrich is a total stud. He's going full speed all the time, and makes decisions so quickly that anyone trying to guard him ends up looking foolish. He simply reacts to situations quicker than anybody else on the floor. Reminds me of Steve Nash. This guy's a lotto pick. 

- Simien is going to have a breakout year himself. He's fundamental in the post, and can get downright mean when he decides to throw his body around!

- I really like Niang in his limited minutes. He played defense like a senior, which I totally wasn't expecting. His awareness and poise down low shocked me. The first thing that struck me about him was that he is a Kansas-style player. I think he's going to see major minutes this season, and will develop into a four-year household name.

- Post depth could be a problem for the Jayhawks, even with Niang surprising. Graves does not look like a player at all. Perimeter depth seemed alright. The bench guards contributed a lot. Who was it who made that sweet put back dunk?!?!


merged your thread to the offical preseaon NIT thread since it based on that, and no replies to your thread----kansasalumn


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Tonight's games*



> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was it who made that sweet put back dunk?!?!


It is Bryant Nash.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

- David West is a bit overrated, IMO. He's a great rebounder and defensive intimidator, but he doesn't have a go-to move in the post. Or at least they weren't looking for him very much. Sato and Chalmers were decide how far this team goes. The Xavier freshman bigs looked pretty bad...

- Stanford isn't the most talented team in the world, but they play together well and have guys that get the most out of their ability. Childress seems destined to be an NBA prospect, while guys like Little, Grunfield, and Harasyz look like they can keep Stanford competitive into the future. 

- UNC's frosh had a tougher time of it tonight, but I still loved what Felton brought to the table. After the rough start, he was amazing at distributing the ball. There was a lot of contact allowed on the perimeter, and he was still using his speed nicely. His defense down the stretch was downright scary. May is definitely a future All-American. Manuel is too single-minded in his play style. It leads to turnover after turnover.

- Rutgers blew this game. The coach was stupid for only sending one guy back for the ball when UNC was turning up the pressure at the end. Felton was a one man press, because nobody came back for the ball. Laminiza didn't touch the ball down the stretch, when he couldn't miss early in the 2nd half. Laminiza has some seirous potential. Shame on the Rutgers guards for playing so selfishly down the stretch. This team really looked tough in the early stages of the game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> - David West is a bit overrated, IMO. He's a great rebounder and defensive intimidator, but he doesn't have a go-to move in the post. Or at least they weren't looking for him very much. Sato and Chalmers were decide how far this team goes. The Xavier freshman bigs looked pretty bad...
> 
> - Stanford isn't the most talented team in the world, but they play together well and have guys that get the most out of their ability. Childress seems destined to be an NBA prospect, while guys like Little, Grunfield, and Harasyz look like they can keep Stanford competitive into the future.
> ...




Funny you didn't mention Felton's turnovers...He had 7 of them. You must remember, although he is going to be a terrific player, he is still a freshman, and he's not immune to mistakes. I told you pressure defense could get to UNC. Just wait till they see Duke.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*I agree!*

Rutgers blew the game last night. Rutgers had a chance to put the game away on the final 5 possesions. But they couldn't do with anything with them. 

Sorry, I missed the Stanford-Xavier game.

Florida- Matt Walsh is a definite baller. But he will have problems ealry in the season. Roberson also played well for them as well as Hamilton. They will need consistency inside from Bonnner for Florida to be truly effective against teams like Kansas.

Kansas- Collison did struggle in the game. His stats don't say it, but he could have had around 36 against Holy Cross. Collison missed too many inside buckets Tuesday. Langford stepped up and and made some unbelievable moves to get to the basket. He might the best finisher in the country. Miles hit some nice shot and controlled the ball like he should. Simien was a monster on the boards, and to answer a question about him yes he can knock down the 15 ft shot. Hinrich needs to look to score more. He will need to make up a bit of the slack lost from the departure of Drew Gooden. And he did show last night he can get his shot off against anyone. I was mostly surprised by the play of niang off the bench. Yes he isn't good on offense, but he did change some shots against Holy Cross. The bench played better then expected at giving decent minutes off the bench.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny you didn't mention Felton's turnovers...He had 7 of them. You must remember, although he is going to be a terrific player, he is still a freshman, and he's not immune to mistakes. I told you pressure defense could get to UNC. Just wait till they see Duke.


Did I not mention Felton's rough start distributing the ball? Maybe you should go back and read my post again. Most of Felton's turnovers weren't a result of any Rutgers pressure. They were unforced errors, or Felton trying to hard to make the nice pass. I don't remember any coming from a Rutgers trap with Felton trying to bring the ball up the floor. Also, the majority of his TO's came in the first five minutes of the game. I think he handled the pressure just fine. 

I noticed you didn't metion the second half, in which Rutgers got rocked by UNC's up-tempo game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Did I not mention Felton's rough start distributing the ball? Maybe you should go back and read my post again. Most of Felton's turnovers weren't a result of any Rutgers pressure. They were unforced errors, or Felton trying to hard to make the nice pass. I don't remember any coming from a Rutgers trap with Felton trying to bring the ball up the floor. Also, the majority of his TO's came in the first five minutes of the game. I think he handled the pressure just fine.
> ...



LOL...

I think you are better off saying his turnovers came against pressure defense. It sounds even worse to say Rutgers had little to do with it.

You are just blind or deceiving yourself if you think this team won't have problem with pressure defense.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Final Four just 1/4 away to get filled. Stanford/Florida should be a good game, and the likley UNC and Kansas should be a classic matchup.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> The Final Four just 1/4 away to get filled. Stanford/Florida should be a good game, and the likley UNC and Kansas should be a classic matchup.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!


what are you planningto say here?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> what are you planningto say here?



What I tried to say was that unless KU plays a VERY disappointing game, they shouldn't have much trouble with UNC.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The Final Four will be a classic. You have UF and Stanford two very good quality teams. Stanford is better than most thought, and the Gators are doing very well with really only 8 heathly players. 

The second game, you have Kansas and UNC. This should be a good game until Kansas will take over. You have a final four candidate in KU, and an up and coming UNC squad who should make some noise next season. I feel they will surpised many college fans this season though. 

My prediction. Kansas and Stanford.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I'll say it again: Duke will be playing right into UNC's hands if they try to pressure Felton and play an up and down game.


----------



## THELAKESHOW (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> What I tried to say was that unless KU plays a VERY disappointing game, they shouldn't have much trouble with UNC.



Shows what you know. KU is overrated and look for them to slide down to #15, after back to back disappointing games. Both teams (UNC and Florida) outplayed, outcoached, and outhustled the overrated Jayhawks. UNC is a legit Top 10 team and can win the ACC.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THELAKESHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Shows what you know. KU is overrated and look for them to slide down to #15, after back to back disappointing games. Both teams (UNC and Florida) outplayed, outcoached, and outhustled the overrated Jayhawks. UNC is a legit Top 10 team and can win the ACC.


Post A: "The only thing that matters is March. ACC rocks, baby."
Post B: "KU is overrated and will be #15 after 2 bad games".

Paraphrasing here......but make up your mind


----------

